# pihrana set up



## BATISTA (Aug 26, 2007)

hi,

i am going to set up a tank to keep a single pihrana,

whats the best filter, heater etc to use? and how long does the filter last before cleaning and tank etc?

and any advice on best set up, it will propbably be a red bellied.

thanks
: victory:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Go to shop-find a guy there-and ask them =S
OR
Go to www.google.com- type in the search bar Rec Bellied Piranha Care
OR
Go to Google- type fish tank setup

Not hard?

Depending on tank, size, go for a fluval 4, or ehiem external filter, and just any heater in the shop, that has a in built stat!


----------



## ross (Sep 17, 2006)

i think you have to keep pirahnas in groups,i dont think you can keep just one.thats what ive read on a caresheet


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

soft water ....after all they are an amazon species .....lots of filtration more the merrier and plenty of nooks and crannies ...despite there reputation they are a very shy fish in the aquarium ...best kept in groups so a very large tank recomended ....do lots of research


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

If you kept 2-10 they will become attached to you and 'follow' you around the tank if you keep a group of 20+ they will become a dangerouse mob.


----------



## Captive Herps (Aug 13, 2007)

hey what does my signature say?


----------



## Captive Herps (Aug 13, 2007)

ok here are some questions...

what size tank?

how much you willin to spend??

o and i know a great guy to contact for some realy nice piranhas if you want to go solo!


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

snakelover said:


> Go to shop-find a guy there-and ask them =S
> OR
> Go to www.google.com- type in the search bar Rec Bellied Piranha Care
> OR
> ...


Or you can come and ask questions on a friendly forum since thats what they are here for!:bash:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

They are v.timid fish unless kept in a group. If you only keep 1 in a tank you'll find it to be scared of it's own shadow and may not even feed and die. Get a group if you are intending on keeping them. You may find at some point though the group will fight and weed out the weaker members leaving you with just a few but this happens a lot with piranha tanks.


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

I really want a red belly set up, ive got a 4 foot tank and a short list of species i want to keep in it, red bellies are on it 

They are not the man eating species people say they are, put your hand in the tank and they will nip you to see what you are - but my clownfish do that, as does my blood shrimp!!

Deffo 100% need to be kept in a group as said, they all need to be introduced at the same time, any you put in afterwards are food. They need to be kept in a single species tank, but if you have a massive tank something like a redtail catfish would go in fine if introduced at the same time.

Because you throw them all in at the same time, cycling the tank properly before hand is essential and you cant go overkill on the filtration, my 4 foot tank is 400l and im going to be going for a 1500l canister filter if i go for piranhas.

They breed very easy too but will usually eat the eggs if you cant seperate it, if you use a well planted tank they are more likeley to survive because the eggs get hidden away, A co2 unit on a planted tank is a good optional extra too.


----------



## BATISTA (Aug 26, 2007)

so two is a minmum then really,

what size is the minimum tank will they need if only two-three are kept lets say?

also the cost of a full set up do you think? excluding the tank as i can make one to suit.

i.e just the cost of filters etc etc

thanks a lot everyone: victory:


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

3'x18"x18" can be set up for £150, thats gunna house the 3 minimum you need really community fish need to be kept in groups, bigger the better imo. £200-250 if you want the extras like a stand and CO2 unit if your going for a planted set up.

Look at the Jewell aquariums, the filter and everything is in the tank but its all hidden away behind a black enclosure, if your going for the natural look then you will need a canister filter with built in heater and stat or sump system.


----------



## Captive Herps (Aug 13, 2007)

WeThePeople said:


> I really want a red belly set up, ive got a 4 foot tank and a short list of species i want to keep in it, red bellies are on it
> 
> They are not the man eating species people say they are, put your hand in the tank and they will nip you to see what you are - but my clownfish do that, as does my blood shrimp!!
> 
> ...


 
ok the only species that will breed in home aqurums is red and all that talk about havin one in a tank and it will be skittish no only reds will be like that if you went with caribas i personaly say get there the most aggresive of the pygo family if you want a solo serra that thats ok get a big black your tank is perfect! i got the same tank









thatls my tank i got a solo elongatus in it! here is a close pic of it!










personaly contact [email protected]


he will get you hooked up please tell him [email protected] tood you about him because.....



and if you went with a shoal get caribes!

and if you went solo get a jumbo rhom there not skittish there super aggresive! 

so contact mako at [email protected]
and tell him that [email protected] said to contact you!


----------



## BATISTA (Aug 26, 2007)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snakelover*
> _Go to shop-find a guy there-and ask them =S
> OR
> ...


Thanks Andy, i guess some people are a little more firendly than others!!

cheers.
:no1:


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

well after breeding and keeping many species of P's over the years here the low down...

if you want one single fish then head towards the serrasalmus genus, these are solitary fish and are to be kept alone at all times... there are a few few subspeices of serrasalmus like spiloperlura that will semi tollerate more than one of its kind in one tank...others to look at are rhombeus, irritans, gold and red spilo's and gibbus these all depend on whats size of tank you can accomidate, a 3x18x18 will house most serras ampley althought larger p's like rhombs will need up to 6x2x2 tanks...

if you would like a pack of p's then go for pygocentrus genus these are p's like the red bellie (p. natteri), caribe and piraya ( a larger speices of pygo that reach up to 2ft),

for all p's you will need a minium tank of 3x18x18 for one fish and then add 1ft in lenght for each fish added,

equipment wise, 
for a 4x18x18 i would use 2x tronic heaters, one either end....
2x fluval 404 external filters.... or one for anything less than 4ft...
any general light can be used as they really dont like bright lights...

suplly many hides for these fish they are VERY shy and will not get used to you if they cannot slowly adapt,
you would be best to cover them over with no lights for a few days when you first get them....

please so alot of research on these... look on piranha-fury.com for info and help... and for speices to buy in the uk try rich G. at the piranha hut, hes an old friend and one of the largest P importers in the uk!!!

hope this helps mate...
any more questions just ask.
JON>>


----------



## adam911 (Feb 17, 2007)

buy my peacock bass hes the best eats every day unlike 1-2 days a week. one mad big fish if price is right you can buy the tank 2xfilters air pump heater light and some little bits


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

red bellys are best kept in groups, they say if you want a group of 8 buy 11, and the stronger ones survive while the weaker die off, its cruel but thats aquatic life,

the dominant fish always rule the tank and pick on the smaller/weaker ones

and they ony gang up and savage at the dry season of the year , thats wild ones ha ha


----------



## Captive Herps (Aug 13, 2007)

dude get a freaken rhom if you want somthin that is what people say piranhas are! get a 10''+ and you will want somthin else because there to aggresive!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Captive Herps (Aug 13, 2007)

i am gettim a 12'' next week ill keep you guys posted on vids and pics!: victory:


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

> They are not the man eating species people say they are, put your hand in the tank and they will nip you to see what you are -


Yea.... tell that to my friend at the london aquarium... i was doing the talk one day whilst she was feeding... one of the actually jumped out of the water, took a nice sized chunk out of her hand and shes got a deep old scar to prove it. nasty bite! fascinating fish though, they have a really small stomach capacity, so although they frenzy and feed very fast, they dont actually eat as much as you'd think


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> Yea.... tell that to my friend at the london aquarium... i was doing the talk one day whilst she was feeding... one of the actually jumped out of the water, took a nice sized chunk out of her hand and shes got a deep old scar to prove it. nasty bite! fascinating fish though, they have a really small stomach capacity, so although they frenzy and feed very fast, they dont actually eat as much as you'd think


aye.
its blood. once they smell blood, they will eat flesh. honest. a mouse would last hours maybe in a piranha enclosure, until blood was lost...
oh, and i didnt read most of the posts, but no, 2 still isnt enough. 5 or 6 at the least.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

perhaps, but she feeds them every other day and its never happened before... nasty but coooool scar! lol


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

Just found this...............

Piranha | Caribe | Pygocentrus nattereri

Apparantly Pirhana's don't make good pets......................

..............& look at the anaconda page as well, people who keep Snakes have a 'grim facination' (?):blah:

I've got a Pirhana & a Boa (too name a few) so I disagree with the ownership thing!


----------



## Captive Herps (Aug 13, 2007)

piranhas are nice to look at if you gona get somthin get somthin that is nice to look at like my nre xingu rhom 7'' http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/fish-keeping/64754-2-new-fish-fahaka-puffer.html#post936069


----------

